# Wilson Chandler Gets Endorsement Deal



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

PONY SIGNS NEW YORK KNICKS FIRST ROUND DRAFT PICK WILSON CHANDLER

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j30/hazelmist/30048-lo-Wilson_Chandler.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j30/hazelmist/30048-lo-Wilson_Chandler2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

San Diego, CA · October 4, 2007 /PRNewswire/ — Pony International announced today that they have signed an endorsement agreement with Wilson Chandler, the New York Knicks 2007 first-round draft pick, for the re-launch of its performance basketball line for fall 2007.

"Wilson will be an excellent complement to the legacy of athletes that have endorsed Pony over the years," Kevin Wulff, Pony's President and CEO said. "He is an incredible talent with a knack for exciting fans with his dynamic athletic ability."

"Many experts consider Chandler to be the steal of the 2007 draft. An extremely promising hybrid-forward standing at 6'8", he is a powerhouse with rare athleticism," says Colin Brickley, Pony's Public Relations and Sports Marketing Director.

"He plays with a combination of passion, poise, and precision," says Chris Grier Luchey of CGL Sports, Chandler's agent. "He is definitely the perfect caliber of player to create excitement around a legendary brand like Pony."

"Wilson will be featured in a national advertising campaign that launches in October," said Benjamin Woo, Vice President of Marketing for Pony. "The campaign will run in magazines such as Sports Illustrated, ESPN, SLAM, STACK, Complex, and many others." 

"I couldn't be more excited to wear Pony's on and off the court in New York," says Chandler, a consensus All Big East selection as a freshman at DePaul University. "Pony is a classic brand and I am honored to be wearing the Chevron." 

The re-launch of Pony's basketball line will include the City Wings '08, Starter Mid '08 and the Quix, athletic shoes that blend esthetic style and authentic performance features while maintaining their old-school attitude.

Pony was founded in 1972 and quickly became one the most distinctive sports brands in the world. Among the many athletes who wore Pony shoes were Pele, Muhammad Ali, George Foreman, David Thompson, Darryl Dawkins, Spud Webb, Dan Marino, Lawrence Taylor, Reggie Jackson, and Tracy Austin. Pony is a designer, distributor, and marketer of high performance and casual athletic footwear and apparel for men, women, and children utilizing the tagline "All Time."

http://www.prnewswire.com/mnr/pony/30048/


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

LiLMiLLeR said:


> PONY SIGNS NEW YORK KNICKS FIRST ROUND DRAFT PICK WILSON CHANDLER
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j30/hazelmist/30048-lo-Wilson_Chandler.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j30/hazelmist/30048-lo-Wilson_Chandler2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> ...



Hahahaha, yeah, okay...I'm sure he'll be the steal of this draft  Maybe Petteri Koponen is a few years has a better shot, or someone like Josh McRoberts who was taken in the 2nd round.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Perfection said:


> Hahahaha, yeah, okay...I'm sure he'll be the steal of this draft  Maybe Petteri Koponen is a few years has a better shot, or someone like Josh McRoberts who was taken in the 2nd round.


He may just be the steal of the draft, just like Balkman was, we all have to wait and see before we be so judgemental; I learned that the hard way last year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I went to school with chandler and saw alot of games at depaul last year (where i go now) hes a good scorer and he is like 5th all time in rebounding. I really did wish he stayed because we have alot of great talent this year. 



Happy birthday Wilson Chandler. Turns 20 today!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

PONY!?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

giordun said:


> PONY!?


You're right, Steph should've signed him to Starbury instead hahaha


----------

